
The Phone Company Secretly Run by Drug Traffickers - Indirector
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjwbmm/inside-the-phone-company-secretly-run-by-drug-traffickers
======
jonnismash
Gotta love vice: >Motherboard identified an MPC employee thanks to those
company database records, web domain information, and the business card. Two
sources confirmed this person’s role in the company, with both saying he acted
as a “frontman” for The Brothers. When reached for comment via email, the
frontman asked Motherboard “[Where] did you hear about MPC.” He did not
respond to a series of follow-up emails or messages. Motherboard is not naming
the person as they have not previously been named in media reports, and to
minimize any potential harm or retaliation against the individual for being
identified.

So you're telling us how to find out who this person is..

